
The history of maths is also the history of art - kawera
http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-adventures-in-numberland/2015/dec/02/why-the-history-of-maths-is-also-the-history-of-art
======
dvt
No mention of fractals, probably because they are a relatively recent
mathematical discovery (or formalism); although they have been used in art
dating back to the Ancient Egyptians[1].

[1]
[http://fau.digital.flvc.org/islandora/object/fau%3A4049/data...](http://fau.digital.flvc.org/islandora/object/fau%3A4049/datastream/OBJ/view/Fractal_analysis_applied_to_ancient_Egyptian_monumental_art.pdf)

